# Caterpillar Enters The UTV Market.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gas or Diesel.....Agweb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/caterpillar-unveils-their-first-utv/


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks like they are built by Textron Offroad.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It seems like it's a follow the herd product. Every company has one now. They sell Utvs at Tractor Supply even. I do like the tires though. I think those would better then the more traditional ATV tire.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like what some think is affordable, $17000 for a diesel model that only does 25 mph. I paid about $3500 less for my Polaris diesel with a soft cab/doors and it does 42mph.

May have to start taking a lot better care of it, seems UTV's are getting as overpriced as new pickups.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I like what some think is affordable, $17000 for a diesel model that only does 25 mph. I paid about $3500 less for my Polaris diesel with a soft cab/doors and it does 42mph.
> 
> May have to start taking a lot better care of it, seems UTV's are getting as overpriced as new pickups.


Yeah I need to take better care of my RZR also. I really neglect the thing. And am currently ignoring the clicking sounds that come from the rear when I turn.......I ignored a ripped boot on the front for a year then fixed it.

And why do they call it the transaction price? Is that wording supposed to make it feel better?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I like what some think is affordable, $17000 for a diesel model that only does 25 mph. I paid about $3500 less for my Polaris diesel with a soft cab/doors and it does 42mph.
> 
> May have to start taking a lot better care of it, seems UTV's are getting as overpriced as new pickups.


And that's probably the price for the base model. Start adding cab enclosures, four wheel drive, and other assorted "necessities" and that price probably increases to over $20k.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Saw an ad for a loaded gator the other day. 35 grand. Just unreal


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

With our wages flat and profitability generally declining, who can buy these other than rich folks moving to the burbs from Washington DC?
I think we finally "jumped the shark" and the rich have all the shiny new John Deere stuff to decorate the 4 car garage and farmers are using old beat up stuff to do real work!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A little more from Caterpillar.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/atv-utv/a-closer-look-at-caterpillars-new-utvs-0


----------

